# Adapting a paintball regulator to a standard CO2 tank possible?



## Unwavering (May 29, 2012)

I'm currently running a GLA paintball regulator on 20oz tanks to supply CO2 to my 7gal and 12 gal. 










I would like to upgrade to a 5# or 10# tank to supply my 60gal as well, but I wasn't really looking to have to purchase or build a new regulator setup.
I know there are adapters to connect a standard CGA 320 regulator to a paintball tank, but I need the opposite. I need to connect my paintball regulator to a standard tank.
Does anyone know of an adapter to accomplish this? I have searched and searched but can't find one.
Is it even possible (or maybe I should say recommended)?
If anyone has any insights or ideas, I'd appreciate it. I am very happy with my current setup, I just need a bigger tank.
Thanks.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just remove the paintball inlet and install a cga-320 nut and nipple. You'll also have to add an elbow after your solenoid so your bubble counters are upright. Cost should be about $10.


----------



## Unwavering (May 29, 2012)

oldpunk78 said:


> Just remove the paintball inlet and install a cga-320 nut and nipple. You'll also have to add an elbow after your solenoid so your bubble counters are upright.


Thanks. I must say, I feel a bit silly for not realizing how simple of a solution that actually was. I appreciate it!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you like that regulator? I'm planning to get one soon.


----------



## Unwavering (May 29, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Do you like that regulator? I'm planning to get one soon.


Yeah, I love it. I've had it for just under a year now and no issues. IMO it's worth the money and if I remember correctly there's a 2 year warranty. I think I voided mine when I added the JBJ dual manifold about 4 months ago, but I'm not worried, it's very well made.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

don't want to disappoint you but have to let you know:

Cornelius co2 regulator inlet are left hand threaded, means a commonly seen CGA 320 nipple is not be able to mount on this regulator.
If it is a taprite, probably it is a right hand threaded inlet port, but check first before you buy a regulator CGA 320 nipple.

this is the best detail picture about the inlet side.
The same regulator, still need to take more zoom in detail picture so you can see the threads, it is a left hand thread inlet port any way.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ oh man... I foregot it was left handed. You can still find the right, left hand fitting on eBay.


----------



## Unwavering (May 29, 2012)

Bettatail said:


> don't want to disappoint you but have to let you know:
> 
> Cornelius co2 regulator inlet are left hand threaded, means a commonly seen CGA 320 nipple is not be able to mount on this regulator.
> If it is a taprite, probably it is a right hand threaded inlet port, but check first before you buy a regulator CGA 320 nipple.
> ...


I'm actually not sure if it's left or right threaded. It will still be some time before I do the change over, but before I do I'll be sure to check before I purchase any parts. 
I appreciate the input, you may have just saved me from some aggravation.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

An alternative is to just buy a 5 or 10 pound tank with a siphon tube, get a paintball fill station, and just refill your 20oz tank at home. This way you've got the bulk CO2 available, and you aren't modifying a working rig. If you ever decide to get a new reg, you can still use the tank with the siphon tube in it. I've been using a 20# with a tube for a year now with no issues.

Another alternative that's a compromise between the two is to look at a paintball gun "remote". It's a hose that has a male ASA adapter on one end (that you'd attach to the reg), and a female ASA adapter on the other. These are usually just NPT fittings, so you could replace that end with a CGA320 nut and nipple and hook it to the tank. You'd just have to find some way to secure your regulator to something...


----------



## Unwavering (May 29, 2012)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> An alternative is to just buy a 5 or 10 pound tank with a siphon tube, get a paintball fill station, and just refill your 20oz tank at home. This way you've got the bulk CO2 available, and you aren't modifying a working rig. If you ever decide to get a new reg, you can still use the tank with the siphon tube in it. I've been using a 20# with a tube for a year now with no issues.


This may prove to be a better idea for me than adapting my setup to a standard tank as space is a big issue. This way I could just stick the tank in a closet rather than figuring out where to put it. Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

